# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Μια φωτο χιλιες λεξεις...

## neos4690

Μια φωτο χιλιες λεξεις!!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo A5500-H μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Τι γλυκό.... :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία η εικόνα! Πολλές φορές όντως οι εικόνες αντικαθιστούν πολύ όμορφα τις λέξεις. Θα ήταν πολύ όμορφο αν βάζαμε και άλλοι τέτοιες φωτογραφίες σε αυτό το νήμα.  :Happy:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μόνο δαγκωνιές μου ρίχνουν τα δικά μου. Τι να βάλω;;;χαχαχαχα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Κάντο να φανεί σαν φιλάκι...

----------


## nikosglav198080

Υπεροχο....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Πολύ ωραίο !!! Και ζηλεύω...

----------


## binary

Πανεμορφο... μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις σαν 'wallpaper'.

----------

